# Paint Creek fly fishing!



## RobW

Probably full already, but just in case...




  








Capture




__
RobW


__
Sep 11, 2015


----------



## Syndicate

Anyone feel like going tomorrow night or Sunday morning


----------



## Syndicate

had a good day at Paint today, had to fight the crowds of the festivals but still a good day. I hooked into some other fish but could not land them also spotted some bigger ones.


----------

